# New trolling motor, i-pilot worth it?



## WaterbedWarrior (Apr 14, 2012)

So I'm in the market for a new trolling motor. I'm using an old motorguide 762V (62 pound 24V) foot-controlled bow-mount trolling motor that I bought used off craigslist for $150. 

My previous bow mount was a Minn Kota 36lb All-Terrain, which I preferred the foot pedal compared to the motorguide design.

I'm trying to decide if it is worth buying the i-pilot option. My boat is 17' and fully decked. Most the lakes I fish are electric only, so the trolling motor is used alot. I spend most my time fishing for panfish. Starting to do more bass fishing. I don't currently troll for fish.

Currently trying to decide between:
Minn Kota, Powerdrive V2 70lb with i-pilot, 54" ($924)
Minn Kota Maxxum 70lb, 52" ($729)

I have no experience with the i-pilot or wireless controlled trolling motors. I've read reviews online, but they mainly seem to come across as advertisements. So looking for peoples opinions regarding the i-pilot system.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just bought an ipilot model and I think it was well worth it : ) I fish with children in my boat and this has made it so much easier to move around the boat and still be able to control the boat from anywhere. I have only used it a few times since I have only had it a few weeks but I am very happy and impressed with it. The spot lock doesn't seem to hold you in a 5ft in circle in wind as it claims but within 20' seems about what it does. I am very glad I got the ipilot


----------



## jeko1958 (Apr 14, 2012)

It's worth it to me! I troll alot, and while I will have to record new tracks as the water level changes (I fish on a reservoir), or the walleyes move to different depths, I will still be able to use the tracks for at least two, or three weeks at a time. The spotlock on mine works well, if there is no wind I think it maintains position within 5'.


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd say it depends on the type of cover you are fishing most often. If you are around a lot of docks or threading your way around wood, etc. I'd stick with the cable driven bow mount systems. If you fish a lot of more open water I'd go with the iPilot.

I have a MinnKota Maxxum 80 on my bassboat since I am constantly moving the boat around, and fishing current, it's nice to know where it's pointing just by the angle of the pedal.

On my tin I have a Powerdrive V2 55. I primarily fish strip mine pits in it, so there is no need to thread around stuff. I also like the long cable for taking the kids out.

The powerdrive style motors have their place....away from tree's and docks. I would just never want one on my bassboat.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2012)

If i was gonna go ipilot, I wouldn't mess with powerdrive, I would get a terrova. It has the cool more realistic corded foot paddle for bass fishing.
And this is only on riptide and terrova.


----------



## WaterbedWarrior (Apr 15, 2012)

The Terrova looks amazing. I'm just worried that I may be tempted to knock over a bank so I can afford the $1400 price tag. Which suddenly equals paying an extra $700 over the Maxxum for the I-pilot capability, which who knows how much I'll actually use. 
Ugh, I really wish I had a buddy up here that had one I could try first. 
Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2012)

yes they are expensive. If i was putting on any type of bass fishing vessel, definitely how id go tho.


----------



## krawler (Apr 16, 2012)

Think of it this way. Why use a foot pedal when you can use a wireless remote, hang it around your neck or hook it to your belt/pants and it will work from anywhere in the boat. Also the ipilot is gps controlled, so trolling on a windy day is a breeze. Lol
Whats nice about gps controlled is, no more manning the motor. You can walk around the boat and and let the motor drive itself. More time fishing, less time steering.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 16, 2012)

As someone else said, they have their purpose... and being in current or tight quarters isn't one of them. None of the power drive motors react quick enough for a lot of what I do. They would be fantastic for a lot of my crappie fishing but would wind up snapped in half in a lot of the situations that I find myself in.

I have a friend with the same boat as I have except he has a power drive motor. He's going to get rid of it before he ruins it and go with a cable drive.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 16, 2012)

I just bought a terrova with i pilot and I love it. the bad thing about pd v2 is the foot pedal cant be used with i pilot.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Terrova 55 w/IP on my PT 175 and primarily troll/longline for crappie. I like the AP and IP record a track functions, the remote is handy. maintaining a certain mph is very nice as is the direction. You can focus on fishing more or re-ty a rod if needed and not worry about staying on track. The anchor spot lock does not hold you in a 5' radius unless its dead calm. there are numerous comments on this issue on various other fishing forums. A slight breeze will push you away a boat lenght or more before the gps updates enough to activate the spot lock feature. I use the AP function quite a bit and use the foot pedal since I sit up front, but do keep the remote around my neck. I got my Terrova for $550 from Cabelas last October as a close out, and found an IP (3 memory locations) for $300, so I came out good imo.


----------



## jeko1958 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was out last Sunday in gusts from 15 to 20 miles per. I was very surprised how well the spotlock held me. 5'...maybe not, but once the boat was into the wind, I would say it kept me within 15'.


----------



## firemech048 (Apr 21, 2012)

I would have to agree that it has the ability to hold you very close to the spot you select. I love being able to control motor from anywhere in the boat. I usually put my wife or daughter in the front seat and I stay in the back and this gives me the ability to use trolling motor and have them up front! I will never be without one again!!!


----------



## WaterbedWarrior (Apr 21, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> I got my Terrova for $550 from Cabelas last October as a close out, and found an IP (3 memory locations) for $300, so I came out good imo.



I pulled the trigger on a new 80lb Terrova w/ i-pilot. Considering what I just paid, your comment makes me cry. :evil:


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 22, 2012)

WaterbedWarrior said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Terrova for $550 from Cabelas last October as a close out, and found an IP (3 memory locations) for $300, so I came out good imo.
> ...



yeah, but you got the 80 vs my 55. And yes, I was fortunate to find the 2 deals on the seperate items, even got $5 SH on the TM from Cabelas. It cost more to ship the IP than the TM. LOL


----------

